# Regency F2400 Medium Pics



## blueflame75 (Oct 7, 2009)

Here are pics of my new Regency F2400 woodstove. I have to a shout out to Bestfire of Troy, NY that i bought the stove from and did the install, very professional, and competitive prices. I've had 5 good burn-ins so far and ready to crank it up when Winter hits. I will have more pics soon.
dan 

www.bestfire.com


----------



## titan (Oct 7, 2009)

Enjoy that stove...my old F2400 put out some serious heat....yer gonna be toasty.


----------



## blueflame75 (Oct 9, 2009)

IF you have a blower on yours it will heat your home nicely, enjoy!


----------



## labrador (Nov 12, 2009)

I am thinking of heating my house with a regency f2400/. I have a few questions. Will it heat 1000 sq. ft?  Has anyone had any experience using the outdoor vent kit? Will it increase the efficiency of the stove? Thje chimney is an outside wall and is 24 ft. high. What other stoves are comparable? Sto;ve will be on the first floor and the entire house is 2800 sq.ft. It will be burning fro;m 6am to 10 pm.  Advice  will be appreciated in advance. Thanks.


----------



## blueflame75 (Nov 12, 2009)

In response to Labrador question on the Regency F2400. I am 1oo% satisfied with my mine. Heating 1000sqft no problem with the airmate. If your home is decently insulated you won't have any trouble keeping a constant warm temperature in the home. The stove with the airmate will heat my 1400sqft ranch style house in about and hour or so to 80degrees if I wanted. I loaded my stove up around 9:30pm last night with 4 good size logs (oak&cherry before hittin the hay and it still had a hot bed of coals 6am this morning. FYI...I also looked at Jotul, and Lopi. I liked them. A little out of my price range. I just liked the simplistic design of the Regency and the Airmate blower.


----------



## gweldgen (Nov 13, 2009)

I have the same stove with the airmate but no blower. Does the blower make that much of a difference? Worth the investment?
 I have an oscillating tower fan in the corner behind the stove and that seems to spread quite a bit of heat but I was considering the fan kit.


----------



## blueflame75 (Nov 13, 2009)

This is just my opinion posters. My particular setup i would have no room to put a fan behind my stove. In my case the airmate was the way to go. I believe it was $350 but believe me it works. It has HI & LOW manual settings plus it has HI & LOW auto meaning when it gets to a certain temperature hi or low it will shut the blower off. The other night(22degrees out) my house was around 65degrees inside, i had a hot fire going set my blower on HI for about 1/2hr and it heated 1400sqft including bedrooms,bathrooms, and a kitchen to 78degrees. i do have two ceiling fans on oppisite ends of my home helping disperse heat evenly throughout the house. I have a stay at home wife and two small children who will be staying toasty. If you have any other questions ask away.


----------



## gweldgen (Nov 14, 2009)

any recommendations on where to get the blower with all needed controls etc?


----------



## blueflame75 (Nov 16, 2009)

gweldgen,

I would check out local Wood Stove retailers that carry Regency brand wood stoves and see if they can get you a blower. I did some quick searches on-line and you're looking around $300 for blower fan for the F-2400, i paid $350 for mine. Here is a link to the F-2400 pdf manual from Regency.
http://www.regency-fire.com/Manuals/f2400-s2400-manual.pdf


----------

